# Best place for schools



## Vintagerose (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I have just joined as my husband and I with 3 of our 4 children are hoping to relocate to Turkey in 2015.
I wondered if anyone had moved with school aged children and if they could offer us any advice on locations of good schools.
We all plan to learn Turkish before we go but I think it will still be very basic until we can actually start conversing regularly with Turkish speakers.
I have looked at the possibility of an English private school but I wondered if anyone had experience of English kids going to Turkish school?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Are you guys going to retire, or do you intend to work ? Usually retired people go to southwest coast - Brit enclaves are Didim, Fethiye and Kemer.

If the kids are very young - they'll grab the language in no time


----------

